# Sea Striker 24" lights



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone else have luck with using these or are they a stepping stone to what I really need? They originally came with 50 watt bulbs and I just don't think I'm getting enough light from them. I did purchase some 100 watt 12v bulbs as a back up and I'm wondering if I'm just headed down a one-way street anyway. I am going to keep in mind that the 100 watt bulbs will increase the heat and poss will be too hot for the white shield made of rubber they have on them. I am wondering if they make a 12 volt Halogen system. Also, what's the approx candle light power from the 50 watt bulbs? Everyone keeps telling me about the "StarFire" ones that are out now that have the Q-beam in them. They sow on the package to have 250,000 candle light power output. Has anyone used them yet?

Thanks!


----------

